# Shetland Pony - Rabicano?



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been told my Shetland Pony is rabicano... thoughts? He's a yearling.





































So, what would his color technically be called? Sorrel/Chestnut with rabicano? I'm a real color dummy.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

One more pic:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think he might have rabicano. Does he can the **** tail going on? Hard to tell from the pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

